# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  % contributi a carico datore di lavoro

## pinobello

Gentili esperti, come da tabella dell'inps https://servizi.inps.it/newPortal/de...u=1&iNodo=4766 
dal 01/01/2007 il totale contributi dovuti è 38,17% per gli impiegati; 
la % a carico della ditta è 38,17-9,19? 
grazie anticipate

----------


## vizi

Gentile pinobello,
i contributi carico  azienda non possono essere cacolati senza sapere l'attività esercitata, la mansione e il livello. generalmente è l'INPS che invia all'azienda l'aliquota sulla quale calcolare i contributi carico azienda, in seguito all'immatricolazione della stessa. Per quanto riguarda i contributi a carico del dipendente, l'aliquota è fissa ed è il 9,19%.

----------


## pinobello

> Gentile pinobello,
> i contributi carico  azienda non possono essere cacolati senza sapere l'attività esercitata, la mansione e il livello. generalmente è l'INPS che invia all'azienda l'aliquota sulla quale calcolare i contributi carico azienda, in seguito all'immatricolazione della stessa. Per quanto riguarda i contributi a carico del dipendente, l'aliquota è fissa ed è il 9,19%.

  grazie per la risposta, per l'autoliquidazione inail sapevo che è cosi come dice lei, è cosi anche per i contributi inps? 
i contributi dovuti non sono quelli indicati nelle tabelle messe a disposizione dell'inps e nello specifico quella che ho postato?
grazie anticipate

----------


## Patty76

Si, la tabella che hai postato è quella giusta. 
A seguito della richiesta della matricola, l'inps comunica il settore di appartenenza e i vari codici statistici contributivi e di autorizzazione (per eventuali sgravi). 
Una volta individuato il settore di appartenenza, in base alle tabelle che hai allegato, individui l'aliquota complessiva, alla quale detrarrai il 9,19% a carico dipendente per trovare la quota a carico della ditta.

----------


## ALLEGRIA

Gentile Commercialista Telematico,
la presente per ricevere da Voi, dopo numerose altre richieste inoltrate presso diversi enti statali, informazioni riguardo la normativa che disciplina le imprese iscritte al settore industria. 
In breve. 
Impresa s.a.s. è iscritta alla Camera di Commercio di Milano nel settore industria (no artigiani; no commercianti) dal 1993.
Impresa con due soci, senza dipendenti.
LINPS assicura che, per le imprese iscritte nel settore industria, non vi è lobbligo di versare i contributi personali dei titolari della impresa.
Diversamente, avviene per i titolari delle imprese artigiane e commerciali le quali, anche senza dipendenti, sono tenute a versare i contributi personali. 
Sapete Voi confermarmi quanto ho appena esposto come premessa? 
Se la premessa è corretta (come dovrebbe, visto le conferme che ho già ricevuto dallINPS), avrei necessità di avere un riferimento normativo (estremi di leggi, regolamenti, circolari,..) che esprima questo concetto. 
In particolare, estremi normativi che disciplinano: 
-	Limposizione del pagamento dei contributi personali  allINPS solo nel caso in cui limpresa sia iscritta nel settore artigianto-commercio.
-	La mancanza di un obbligo che imponga ai titolari di imprese iscritte al settore industria di versare allINPS i contributi personali. 
LINPS mi ha attestato la premessa che Vi ho esposto, ma non è in grado di darmi un riferimento normativo adducendo che si tratta di testi legislativi remoti e che è un dato di fatto che le imprese iscritte al settore industria non paghino lINPS. 
Tutto quanto esposto sino ad ora riguarda, ovviamente, i contributi dei titolari delle imprese, essendo scontato che i contributi dei dipendenti sono comunque sempre dovuti e che, nel caso di specie, lìimpresa non ha alcun dipendente. 
Spero vivamente possiate soddisfare questa necessità per me impellente. 
Resto in attesa di un Vostro gentile riscontro e porgo cordiali saluti. 
Con osservanza, 
ALLEGRIA

----------

